# Angler in MV brauchen vorerst keine neue Beitragsmarke



## Finke20 (17. Dezember 2020)

Achtung dieses gilt aber nur für die Beitragsmarken und Angelerlaubnisse des LAV-MV. 
Die Fischereiabgabe und Küstenkarten muss für 2021 zwingend vorhanden sein.


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Dezember 2020)

Finke20... danke das du es gerade gerückt hast, das Bild ist nämlich irreführend


----------

